# como descargar baterias de ion de litio



## vA6corporation (Sep 9, 2016)

Muy buenos días,  tengo unas baterias de ion de litio que debo descargar completamente. y quisiera saber si algien conoce algun metodo adecuado de hacer esto ya que he leido por ahi que estas baterias podrian explotar si se *h*ace algo que *no *es debido.

Muchas gracias ya de antemano ...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 10, 2016)

Buenos días.

En realidad las precauciones las debes de tomar a la hora de cargarlas.

Para descargarlas es suficiente poner una resistencia en paralelo con la Batería, el valor de esta Resistencia lo tendrás que elegir en función de la corriente de descarga que desees.

Dependiendo de la tensión de la Batería y de su capacidad, tendrás que calcular el valor de la Resistencia de forma que la corriente de descarga sea ≈ la mitad de su capacidad, esto es algo empírico, ten en cuenta que cuanto más alto sea el valor de la Resistencia más tiempo tardará en descargar la Batería.

La potencia de la Resistencia tendrá que ser la adecuada en función de la corriente de descarga.

Por ejemplo, una Batería de 7,4V y 1400mAh, se puede descargar con una Resistencia de 18Ω/6W, en tres horas, la Batería estará completamente descargada.

En realidad, si queremos algo más "Técnico", el proceso lo podemos hacer de forma que a  medida que la Batería se va descargando, cambiemos la Resistencia de descarga aumentando progresivamente su valor... 18Ω, 33Ω, 68Ω

Sal U2


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 10, 2016)

Para que las quieres descargar completamente?
Por seguridad las baterías de litio no deben descargarse demasiado, de lo contrario corren el riesgo de daños incluyendo la explosión al recargarse, es por ello que la mayoría de estas incorporan un circuito de protección que las bloquea cuando el voltaje baja más de 2,8V, la celda se considera descargada a los 3,2V.


----------

